# Joseph Haydn: Violin Concertos



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Zsolt Kalló / Nicholas McGegan
Joseph Haydn: Violin Concertos

Release Date January 8, 2016
Duration01:00:12
Genre
Classical
Styles
Concerto
Recording DateApril 18, 2015 - April 19, 2015
Recording Location
Bartók Concert Hall, Szombathely, Hungary

4.5R


----------

